# Der Scott Scale 20 Plus Fragen und Aufbaufred



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Juli 2019)

Ich werde hier mal den Um/Aufbau eines Scott Scale 20 Plus dokumentieren.
 Da ich einen Umbau plante hatte ich schon länger nach einem Commencal Ramones, Orbea MX 20 oder ähnlichem gesucht. Es musste keine Superhypermegaleichtbaubasis sein sondern eher ein schönes Rahmenset mit stimmig integrierter Gabel und Discaufnahmen. Ja, Felgenbremsen bremsen auch, aber die blankgebremsten Flanken sehen immer irgendwie schäbig aus. Deshalb Disc.
Als dann die Tage ein Bikekumpel fragte ob ich ihm das Scott Roxter 20 empfehlen kann bin ich indirekt auf das Scott Scale 20 gestossen. Kurze Suche in den Kleinanzeigen - Treffer ein paar Orte weiter. Ich bin dann nach einem kurzen Telefonat auch gleich hin und habe das Bike abgeholt.
Der Zustand ist genau richtig für meine Zwecke. Was verschlissen ist fliegt runter, ein paar Teile werden getauscht. Aber kein krampfhafter Leichtbau mit Tune und ähnlichem Highendzeug, das Bike soll benutzt werden  .

Ausgangslage, schon um den ganzen Plunder erleichtert, Schutzbleche, Fussballklingel, Flaschenhalter...





Und bis auf das Rahmenset zerlegt:





Was definitiv benötigt wird ist ein neuer Steuersatz und eventuell Naben, aber da hilft vielleicht noch eine Reinigung und frisches Fett.

Grüsse Franky​


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (12. Juli 2019)

Und weiter geht's, Ständerblech:





Und ohne: 





Den Vorbau haben ich noch beschliffen damit die Kanten seitlich verschwinden, alles großzügiger entgratet sowie um die Schraublöcher etwas Material herausgefräst damit später zwischen Schraubenkopf und Farbe minimal Luft ist. Der Lenker ist ein relativ leichter (160g) Klassikerlenker aus meinem Bestand.





Morgen geht's zum Kumpel, Paintjob abklären  .
Grüsse Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (13. Juli 2019)

schöne Basis ;-)


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. Juli 2019)

So, heute hab ich mal die Laufräder und Naben zerlegt. Kein Leichtbau, aber auch nicht supersackschwerer Schrott. Die Konuslagernaben laufen erstaunlicherweise auch noch ohne Rumpeln. Vorne musste ich nur reinigen und fetten, hinten gab's zusätzlich neue Kugeln.





Trotzdem wird später eventuell ein neuer Laufradsatz gebaut. Bis dahin habe ich den mit neuen schwarzen Alunippeln wieder montiert.





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (19. Juli 2019)

Der Laufradsatz steht wieder. 





1803g mit den relativ breiten Felgen. Absolut nicht leicht, aber vielleicht bekomme ich das noch auf Tubeless umgebaut.

Die Pedale bleiben, frisches Fett, neue Lager und etwas Farbe später:

Vorher:





Nachher:





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## Bastian_77 (19. Juli 2019)

Breite Felgen mag ich auch. Beim Junior hab ich jetzt 20x2,35 aufgezogen. Nicht super leicht aber ihm macht es total spaß damit


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Juli 2019)

Greta hat auf ihrem 14" Fahrrad ja auch die dicken Vee.





Das gibt gerade auf Schotter oder steinigen Wegen deutlich mehr Sicherheit als superschmale Leichtbaureifen ohne grossartig Profil.​


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (31. Juli 2019)

Die Reifen sind schon mal da 



​


----------



## paradox (1. August 2019)

Gerade erst diesen Thread entdeckt, ich gucke mir das mal mit an. Auch wenn mein 20er schon fertig ist und der LRS die hälfte wiegt


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. August 2019)

Ja der Laufradsatz....Hier gibt's definitiv am meisten Potential für Einsparungen. Mal schauen ob ich da später etwas Neues baue.

Derweil hab ich die Reifen montiert. Tubeless ging leider nicht, Aber ich habe wenigstens von Schwalbe 7D Schläuchen auf die 7 gewechselt.




​


----------



## Bastian_77 (30. August 2019)

Ich hab die AV6 oder AV6a drin, echt leicht und schmal, machen ihren Job seit Weichnachten aber super, auch in den 2,35ern ;-)



paradox schrieb:


> Auch wenn mein 20er schon fertig ist und der LRS die hälfte wiegt


 Was ist das denn für einer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (30. August 2019)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Ich hab die AV6 oder AV6a drin, echt leicht und schmal, machen ihren Job seit Weichnachten aber super, auch in den 2,35ern ;-)
> 
> 
> Was ist das denn für einer ?


 Schaun Mal in mein Album von Orbea 20" da findest Du alle Infos. Novatec Naben, Sapim CX-Ray Straight Pull Speichen und Edge MC1 Felgen.
Preislich aber eine andere Hausnummer als deine Laufräder. Würde ich es wieder machen? Jein! Ja weil leicht und echt stabil. Nein weil war teuer. Aber der Spaß überwiegt ja bei solchen Projekten. Daher ...


----------



## Bastian_77 (30. August 2019)

Danke für die Info ;-) Vom Gewicht her würd ich das zwar auch gerne machen, aber geschätzt 400€ nur für den LRS ist es mir dann auc nicht wert. Das hat Zeit bis die Räder länger als 2 Jahre gefahren werden ...


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. September 2019)

Geprimert + weisser Basislack ist schon mal:




​


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. September 2019)

Nach Primer und Basislack die nächste Schicht, es wird bunt 



​


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (15. September 2019)

Und die nächste Farbe:



​


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (20. September 2019)

Die ersten Teile sind fertig:





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (21. September 2019)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Ja der Laufradsatz....Hier gibt's definitiv am meisten Potential für Einsparungen. Mal schauen ob ich da später etwas Neues baue.
> 
> Derweil hab ich die Reifen montiert. Tubeless ging leider nicht, Aber ich habe wenigstens von Schwalbe 7D Schläuchen auf die 7 gewechselt.
> 
> ...


Wo hast Du die Reifen her gib es die auch als 24+. Das Scott meiner Tochter hat eigentlich 2,6 drin aber meln Sohn hat den Hinterreifen abgebremst und jetzt ist da ein 2.8 drin. 
Gruß Maik


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. September 2019)

Die Reifen hab ich direkt bei Commencal geordert, gibt's auch in 24":


			https://www.commencal-store.de/Mobile/vee-tire-crown-gem-24-x-26-skinwall-c2x26877227


----------



## Rommos (23. September 2019)

Tolles Projekt - jetzt muss ich wohl auf Enkel hoffen


----------



## larres (25. September 2019)

Was machst Du denn mit der Stütze? Behälst Du diese? In 26,8 etwas leichtes zu finden, ist anscheinend nicht ganz so einfach.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. September 2019)

Stütze wird eine alte, gekürzte Syncros. Nicht superleicht, aber haltbar mit einer schönen Klemmung. Ansonsten gibt's aber eigentlich allerhand schöne Stützen in 26.8mm.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Oktober 2019)

So, Rahmen und Gabel vorbereiten, dann wird er hier montiert:



​


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (3. Oktober 2019)

Done, der Rohbau steht, Sattel ist Platzhalter:

















Grüsse Franky​


----------



## gegen-den-Strom (3. Oktober 2019)

Immer wieder ein Traum deine Bilder.
Auch bei den Farbwahl hast du ein Händchen.. 
Wird eine Augenweide das Rad.


----------



## paradox (5. Oktober 2019)

Was so win bisschen Farbe doch manchmal ausmacht. I like it! Weiterso


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. April 2020)

Hier geht's auch langsam weiter.
Einige Marta's, wird kombiniert:





Ein Set Sachs Powergrip mit Shimanoübersetzung:





Und zwei top erhaltene Magura Marta SL Scheiben:





Der Sattel ist beim Sattler. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Kurbel, Zahnkranz und SW...​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (11. April 2020)

Ich hatte mit dieser Marta nur Ärger im Paradies. Hatte sie nie dicht bekommen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (11. April 2020)

paradox schrieb:


> Ich hatte mit dieser Marta nur Ärger im Paradies. Hatte sie nie dicht bekommen.


Wo hat sie denn abgepisst?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (11. April 2020)

Ich bin jahrelang Marta gefahren. Und am Laufrad ist auch schon ewig eine. Einziges Problem war eigentlich, dass sie zickig reagiert wenn das Bike länger hochkant hängt. Ansonsten problemlos. Und wenns überhaupt nicht klappt muss ich wohl doch eine aktuelle MT mit Adaptern verbauen. Mal schauen...


----------



## paradox (11. April 2020)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Wo hat sie denn abgepisst?




Am Deckel und auf dem Kopf konnte die Madam gar nicht  leiden.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (11. April 2020)

paradox schrieb:


> Am Deckel und auf dem Kopf konnte die Madam gar nicht  leiden.


Ja, den Scheibenbremsen mit Deckel auf dem Ausgleichsbehälter versuche ich aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. April 2020)

Bremsen montiert und entlüftet, was gar nicht so einfach war... Entweder waren die IS Aufnahmen am Rahmen nicht masshaltig oder aber die Discflansche an den Naben. Die Sättel standen etwas zu weit innen und ließen sich so natürlich nicht mittig ausrichten. Leichtes Umspacern der Naben mit Nachzentrieren der Räder löste das Problem aber. 













Kurbel und Sattel sind im Zulauf. Fehlen eigentlich nur noch eine schöne 31.8mm Sattelklemme und ein schwarzes XT Schaltwerk. 
Grüße Franky​


----------



## Colt__Seavers (14. April 2020)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Bremsen montiert und entlüftet, was gar nicht so einfach war... Entweder waren die IS Aufnahmen am Rahmen nicht masshaltig oder aber die Discflansche an den Naben. Die Sättel standen etwas zu weit innen und ließen sich so natürlich nicht mittig ausrichten. Leichtes Umspacern der Naben mit Nachzentrieren der Räder löste das Problem aber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fotografierst du eigentlich in RAW und bearbeitest alle Bilder nochmal in PS? Das Rad poppt so richtig hervor, würde gerne deine Bearbeitungsroutine kennen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (14. April 2020)

Ja, ich fotografiere in Raw, "Entwicklung" und Bearbeitung dann in Affinity. Das kostet nur einmal Geld, sprich kein Aboblödsinn. 
Sooo sehr bearbeite ich auch nicht. Meistens nur etwas die Temperatur erhöhen, minimal mehr Sättigung, Dynamik und Leuchtkraft. Etwas mehr Kontrast, die Lichter etwas runter und fertig. Das Grundbild sollte schon beim Fotografieren halbwegs passen. Also auf den Hintergrund achten, Bildaufbau, Licht... 
Ich kann ja heute Abend mal ein Out of the cam Bild hochladen, unbearbeitet, nur in jpeg konvertiert. 
Grüße Franky


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (25. April 2020)

Ich bin soweit auch fertig mit dem Scott  

















Als Kurbel gab es eine V-Pace:





Und als Schaltwerk ein XT aus meinem Klassikerfundus:





Geschaltet wird wie geplant mit dem Sachs Shifter:





Jetzt nur noch etwas warten bis das Kind gross genug ist, dann kann es losgehen 





Grüsse Franky​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rommos (25. April 2020)

Absolut genial ? wieder ein Traum
Chapeau Franky ?


----------



## Colt__Seavers (25. April 2020)

Wieder eine Augenweide!


----------



## alb (6. Mai 2020)

Hui,
tolles Projekt. Bin eben durch Zufall im Bilderordner "Bike der Woche" drüber gestolpert. Mich erinnert die Lackierung etwas an die von Klein (Sunrise linear fade). In dem Zusammenhang wäre der Schriftzug auf dem "KLEIN"-en Rad auch ganz passend gewesen. Aber dann hätte dich sicher einige Forenjünger gesteinigt.
Von mir gibt es ganz viele


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. Mai 2020)

Der Paintjob ist auch wirklich sehr stark an Klein Sunburst Linear Fade angelehnt. Aber das Scott musste schon drauf. Das Rahmenset hat das wirklich verdient und muss sich nicht verstecken. Ich habe lange überlegt welches Set die Basis bilden soll. Fließende Übergänge (Gabel/Steuerrohr), Slooping Oberrohr, Discaufnahme - alles gegeben.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (6. Mai 2020)

Hab letztens bei Instagram eine sehr gute Umsetzung einer Sunset Lackierung gesehen. Um Welten besser als die von KLEIN.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. Mai 2020)

Das ist eine Moonrise Abwandlung. Ich finde das Beispiel aber gar nicht mal so gelungen. Das sieht aber jeder anders. Demnächst gibt's aber an anderer Stelle meine Interpretation davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (2. Februar 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Das ist eine Moonrise Abwandlung. Ich finde das Beispiel aber gar nicht mal so gelungen. Das sieht aber jeder anders. Demnächst gibt's aber an anderer Stelle meine Interpretation davon


Gibt's zu deiner Interpretation was Neues?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Februar 2021)

Na klar, das Trek Stache, Klein Pinnacle, Commencal Ramones.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (2. Februar 2021)

SYN-CROSSIS schrieb:


> Na klar, das Trek Stache, Klein Pinnacle, Commencal Ramones.


Alles an mir vorbei gegangen


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (2. Februar 2021)

Schau mal in mein Album ;-).


----------



## vajand (11. Juli 2021)

Respekt @SYN-CROSSIS 

Würde meinem Sohn auch gern ein Scott scale 20 umbauen, bin aber auf Hilfe angewiesen. Kann ich eine Saint 10 fach Schaltung mit Trigger anbauen und welche Kurbel würdet ihr empfehlen?ist eine Hollowtech 2 vom q-faktor auszuschließen?wo spart man am meisten Gewicht ein und sind China Carbonteile sinnvoll?

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Binem (11. Juli 2021)

vajand schrieb:


> Respekt @SYN-CROSSIS
> 
> Würde meinem Sohn auch gern ein Scott scale 20 umbauen, bin aber auf Hilfe angewiesen. Kann ich eine Saint 10 fach Schaltung mit Trigger anbauen und welche Kurbel würdet ihr empfehlen?ist eine Hollowtech 2 vom q-faktor auszuschließen?wo spart man am meisten Gewicht ein und sind China Carbonteile sinnvoll?
> 
> Grüße Andreas


Sinnvoll ist immer eine Frage des Geldbeutels..😉


----------



## Agent00 (8. Februar 2022)

Joa, ganz nett!


----------

